#   >   >   RM KL-145

## ua9ovg

!

    RM KL-145?   ,       ,   ,      ( )    ?  -   ?

  , -,     RM KL-145:
http://www.rmitaly.com/scheda.asp?IDGr=1&cat=9&tipo=108

----------

